

April 2014 Web Server Survey - igravious
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2014/04/02/april-2014-web-server-survey.html

======
frik
If someone is shocked viewing the _Market share of all sites_ and thinks it's
tltr, here is the relevant snip:

    
    
      Nearly 20 million of the new IIS sites in the US are 
      hosted by a single company, Nobis Technology Group, which 
      was also responsible for much of Microsoft's growth in  
      February. [...] Many of the new IIS sites hosted by Nobis 
      Technology Group feature similar content and form part of 
      a Chinese link farm.
    

_Market share of active sites:_

    
    
      52% Apache
      14% nginx
      11% Microsoft
      08% Google

------
jebblue
>> Nearly 20 million of the new IIS sites in the US are hosted by a single
company, Nobis Technology Group, which was also responsible for much of
Microsoft's growth in February.

Many of the spammer/hacker CIDR's I block from my server are owned by Nobis. I
thought that's interesting to compare.

------
mike-cardwell
Is there a reason we're looking at last months survey instead of this months?

[http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2014/05/07/may-2014-web-
se...](http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2014/05/07/may-2014-web-server-
survey.html)

------
diziet
nginx gained on 'active sites' and the 'top million sites' metrics. They have
an interesting way of determining active sites:
[http://www.netcraft.com/active-sites/](http://www.netcraft.com/active-sites/)

------
currysausage
Always wondering: Why are there so many sites using Google HTTP servers? Are
there really that many deployments of Google Sites or App Engine? Difficult to
imagine. What am I missing?

~~~
frik
Google is in the netcraft stats since July 2007. They rebranded their Apache
installations as "Google" with no version info back then (Google.com,
BlogSpot.com, Youtube.com, GMail.com, etc.). It was in the media at that time
and you can clearly see the drop in Apache installations in mid 2007. Don't
forget Google services are available in various language domains like
Google.co.uk, Google.de, etc. And Google Sites servers launched in 2007.
Google App Engine initial release was in April 2008.

~~~
Aqueous
Is it really just re-branded Apache? It seems like vanilla Apache isn't
capable of the low response times that Google has. What Apache
extensions/modifications does Google use?

~~~
currysausage
Who said Apache isn't capable of low response times?

~~~
Aqueous
It seems incapable of the _lowest_ response times, which it seems like Google
has. Forking a new process to handle a request incurs overhead. In my
experience nginx, which keeps several worker processes open and processes
requests asynchronously is much faster.

~~~
pling
Apache has a prefork MPM procesas model that allows it to run in the same way.

~~~
takeda
I don't know much about it, but I would think that event based mpm would be
the fastest.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
Depends on what you need to do. Apache has it all:

[http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mpm.html](http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mpm.html)

[http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/event.html](http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/event.html)

~~~
takeda
Yep that's what I meant. I believe event based would be faster than the
prefork that pling suggested.

------
d0ugie
Amongst Google's web server's special sauce is the QUIC protocol.

------
SimeVidas
n00b question: My Node hosting on Modulus falls under the "Other" category,
right?

~~~
frik
no, just read the _HTTP header_ of your website in your browsers developer
tools (F12 short cut) in the network tab, there you can usually find the
server software. or use a free online service that shows you the HTTP header
of an URL.

e.g. [http://en.wikipedia.org](http://en.wikipedia.org)

    
    
      Server: Apache

~~~
SimeVidas
There is no Server field in the HTTP response of my site.

